# UP's Challenger Trip in Oct/Nov



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The Challenger is coming out again, first time in a couple of years. Once over to St Louis, once to Council Bluffs, IA. Might check it out if it comes near you.
Includes the Ringling Brothers/Barnum and Bailey Circus Train/Sedalia Sesquicentennial Sept. 28 Cheyenne - Speer - Denver Sept. 29: Denver - Cheyenne Sept. 30 Cheyenne - North Platte Oct. 1 North Platte - Marysville Oct. 2 Marysville - Kansas City Oct. 3 Kansas City Oct. 4 Kansas City - Jefferson City (via River Sub) Oct. 5 Jefferson City Oct. 6 Jefferson City - St. Louis Oct. 7 St. Louis Gorham - St. Louis Oct. 8 St. Louis Oct. 9 St. Louis - Sedalia Oct. 10 Sedalia - Kansas City Oct. 11 Kansas City Oct. 12 Kansas City - Maryville Oct. 13 Marysville - North Platte Oct. 14 North Platte - Cheyenne ^Top
The 50th Anniversary Special
Nov. 8 Cheyenne - North Platte Nov. 9 North Platte - Council Bluffs Nov. 10-12 Council Bluffs Nov. 13 Council Bluffs - North Platte Nov. 14 North Platte - Cheyenne


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
I would enjoy seeing the locomotive but given the nearest point of intercept is St. Louis I am not sure I will get any closer than you photos....


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Man, I would kill to see the Challenger in person! But it's much too far away and not much chance it will ever get anywhere near San Diego.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hopefully they will schedule the loco next year to run in the summer on close to the same schedule. Be just right if it could hit KCMO during the National convention. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

844 is out in Portland right now.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be in Gorham IL for it's turn around - Do not understan why they pick this place, it's in a corn field with NO population and do notthink there is a turn around track there anyway...? It's only an hour away or less. My 5 year old is going to FREAK OUT! He loves that train!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in Sedalia... according to the schedule, it's spending the night here. Does anyone know if that's correct? 

Edit: looks like it's here for our sesquicentennial (150th) anniversary, so I guess it is feasible that they'll park it here overnight. Sweet, that'll give me a good chance to get up close and personal with it.


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

Jerry what a sight to behold get some good photos or better still some video footage could you post them on MLS its a bit far for me to see from down under caferacer


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cafe, 
I have some videos of the Challenger on youTube. gunjeep444 is my name on there. It stopped here a couple of years ago, and in the next town going the other way. Awesome sound/steam!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Manco, I took that info off the UP's Steam site, so I'm sure it's true. You can track it online, just go to the site. It can be faster, or slower, depending on traffic and any problems. Oh yeah, the trace online can be 15-20 minutes off, so don't try to cut it too fine.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

For those in the Cheyenne, Wyo, and Denver Colo. area, 3985 will pull the famous Ringling Bros. Circus train on the morning of the 28th of Sept. to Denver Colo. See attached article/link!! Regal

UP: Union Pacific Railroad's World's Largest Operating Steam Locomotive to Pull 'Ringling Bros.' Circus Train on Way to Sedalia, Mo., Celebration


----------



## robteed (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm going to catch it in St. Louis. I planned an out of state roof job so will be in the area. Planning a day to chase it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The UP Steam locos spend the night in Marysville, KS only 2 blocks from my house, I love where I live.....Will be good to see 3985 again. 

Chris


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Chris, 
Do you know what time the Challenger will arrive in Marysville and what time it will depart the next morning?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, the UP usually posts a more detailed schedule, but have not as of yet.
UP Steam Schedule 


On the above link you can also click to get the Steam Trace and follow it on your computer/phone. Be aware it can be as much as 20 minutes off, so don't try to cut it too fine.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked again and found the detailed schedule.
Detailed Schedule


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Richard, 

Follow the schedule that Jerry posted, it is usually pretty accurate on arrival times, and they always get out at 8:00 AM. The return trip, Oct 13th the Challenger leaves Marysville and works up a stiff grade on it's way out of town.....that is usually a very good show. 

Come on over both times...you can get right up to it and all the cars where it sits here in town. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I am totally bummed!! The original schedule (which is "subject to change" read the fine print) had the 844 heading through Salina, KS with a layover here! Not any more! I was ecstatic when I heard it was to be the #3985 but then the schedule changed as well! The closest it's gonna get is Marysville, KS and I have been called in to work over those two days. It seems I'm destined never to see the Challenger steam by....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

"I am totally bummed"
Not I...though I cannot see it running, soon will be watching 3895 thanks to Aster:

http://www.asterhobbyusa.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it did arrive in Denver yesterday. Do not see it returning to pick up circus train whats up on this? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Charles, I'd have to go back to work to buy that, so guess I'll just settle for seeing the real one every once in awhile.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry 
Given the proposed changes to retirement in NJ might as well keep working, running trains and enjoy such offering as well as traveling to great events.


----------

